# Tyre dressing!



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey,
so many different tyre dressings or shines on the market which is the best one? at the moment i am using megulars endurance gel, which is extremely gd, but a week later when i wash the car its nearly impossible to get off! any ideas for a better dressing thats easier to get off?

thnx


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Why do you want to get it off? Its called endurance as it lasts, there are 'worse' tyre dressings that won't last as long

AG vinyl and rubber dressing gives an excellent shine if poor durability


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

i want to get it off as it stays on but gradually wears off...then when u try and re-apply it it just runs off the slippery surface. then your end up having to wait a long time


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Why do you want to get it off? Its called endurance as it lasts, there are 'worse' tyre dressings that won't last as long
> 
> AG vinyl and rubber dressing gives an excellent shine if poor durability


If AG Vinyl & Rubber dressing lasted any decent length of time then it would be my #1 tyre dressing, but durability is a day at best unless you're in the middle of a heat wave


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

just give the tyre a bursh when its dry, and re apply the megs with a app pad. no problems here do mine one ever 2 weeks!


----------



## MattBennett (Feb 15, 2006)

I like poorboys BnB nice smart look, not to shiney!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yeh, poorboys bnb i tried that before quite good but i want a deeper glossy shine than that. By the way your brakes look a bit rusty...


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

im gonna try the blackfire gel, rich says it waterbased and wont go brown


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

BnB is nice, easy to use and gives a nice satin finish. Optimum Tyre Shine is similar, but gives a slightly deeper shine and lasts longer. The new Blackfire Long Lasting Gel is testing well - makes the tyre look very, very black, and seems to last well. Here's a recent pic of mine...


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> yeh, poorboys bnb i tried that before quite good but i want a deeper glossy shine than that. By the way your brakes look a bit rusty...


All brake discs look like this when they have came into contact with water, its just a simple case of braking once and it all disappears.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> BnB is nice, easy to use and gives a nice satin finish. Optimum Tyre Shine is similar, but gives a slightly deeper shine and lasts longer. The new Blackfire Long Lasting Gel is testing well - makes the tyre look very, very black, and seems to last well. Here's a recent pic of mine...


hav u got your wheel cleaner and tyre dressing mixed up, looks like you dressed your alloys with tyre dressing :doublesho


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Either that or Rich hasn't cleaned them in a while:lol: (too busy with everyone's orders!). (yep i know they are supposed to be black)

On another note has anyone seen the new Renault Megane Sport 225 with its gloss black wheels and wing mirrors - very nice!

Rob


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> hav u got your wheel cleaner and tyre dressing mixed up, looks like you dressed your alloys with tyre dressing :doublesho


The 12 year old valeter is a cheeky monkey isn't he? LOL :lol: :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

On a wind-up mission to get himself banned for a laugh maybe?

I like Pinnacle black onyx gel and Mothers Duration, Optimum tyre shine is a nice top-up dressing too.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> The 12 year old valeter is a cheeky monkey isn't he? LOL :lol: :thumb:


I thought that was your job Tom 

I think he meant that normally people want clean wheels and shiney tyres, where-as Rich's photo they're the other way round i think


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

im not cheeky, just a guy who wants advice!  i cud clean a car better than your anyday!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> im not cheeky, just a guy who wants advice!  i cud clean a car better than your anyday!


i doubt it mate :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah yeah, your can talk the talk but can you walk the walk?


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Wash Mitts at dawn then it is:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

no but we can have you banned  


I now use the New Look trim Gel from carwashnwax, i prefer it to the megs endurance gel..

but im looking forward to trying some of this new blackfire stuff :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

plz dont ban me i was only messin about!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

We are a friendly bunch here, but dont get above yourself, we all need to learn. 

Also loose the short hand phone style txt, your computer has a full keyboard. The Moderators had a barny on this a while back:thumb: 

Good luck in finding you answers to your perfect shine:thumb: :thumb: 

Regards
Ant


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> yeah yeah, your can talk the talk but can you walk the walk?


Hi mate, just having a laugh mate no offence meant :thumb: I am only 15, but 16 shortly :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah ok, i'll cut the text talk, im also 13 shortly tom! lol


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm 17 so im the king of the hill


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

im 18 (nearly 19) so neerrr


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

dino said:


> im 18 (nearly 19) so neerrr


 i got some catchin up on age to do..lol. Thats a nice polo u got there dino, is it yours?


----------



## duckson (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL maybe we need a kids club and under 18's only section on the forum?
:lol: 

Back on topic...
Just about finished off some Turtle Wax Extreme Tyre Gel and found that very good, nice black and shiny finish which i liked but not as durable as i wanted.
I now have some Optimum Tyre shine to try...cue some nice weather on Saturday so i can finally get the spring clean in!


----------



## binliner (Apr 12, 2006)

I've just got some sonus tyre gel... gives a nice satin finish but doesnt seem to be lasting too well


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

12yearoldvaleter said:


> Thats a nice polo u got there dino, is it yours?


Yep and thanks :thumb:


----------



## NorwayGuy (Sep 25, 2007)

Can i use Poorboys natural look on tyres?


----------

